# Check it out!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a slideshow of my buddy Duane at Shooters Services Unlimited. It's shows just the kind of stuff him and his dogs do on a daily basis. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome slide show. It reminds me off my favorite coyote dog Sage. Man I miss her!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

What kind of dog was Sage????


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched it through and through and you got some splainin' to do:
1-Why the blocks in the mouths at the 1:21 mark? Just to make sure no dead biting?
2-What is the general method here? The only thing I have seen was a video of the dogs just kind of circling around the hunter hidden laying down to attract the dogs and he shoots them from a distance well before the yote gets to the dog; but this is clearly much more close and personal.

That is really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sage was a blue healer mixed with collie(?). She was about the size of a small coyote.
My dog would watch intently for a coyote then run out to get it's attention. The coyote would chase her back to me.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I watched it through and through and you got some splainin' to do:
> 1-Why the blocks in the mouths at the 1:21 mark? Just to make sure no dead biting?
> 2-What is the general method here? The only thing I have seen was a video of the dogs just kind of circling around the hunter hidden laying down to attract the dogs and he shoots them from a distance well before the yote gets to the dog; but this is clearly much more close and personal.
> 
> That is really cool! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for showin' interest huge29, I'll tell you a little more about it.

1. The blocks in the mouth are for a contest, marking the time and date of the kill so they can temp check them at check in. 
2. Many methods of take were used in the clip, this is just some of the pictures from 2 years of hunting. Some of the game was trapped and the dogs found the drag and bayed/caught, some were drive-bys, some were decoyed and others were just a plain old foot chase. Many of the pictures are payed clients, others is just Duane Hunting alone, and some are just showing the range of different things the dogs are used for. This is what kind of fun we have while hunting in eastern oregon.

Any other questions I'd be glad to answer them for ya.


----------

